# shacky head jigs



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

What types of shacky head jigs do you guys like? I would like to know what size hooks you guys like and what weight.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I've tried the Ikey Heads made by Tru-Tungsten and I really like them. If you haven't experienced the feel you get with Tungsten, then check THESE out. There are 3 varieties... don't really have a favorite between them. 

I've also been experimenting with Spot Removers. 1/4oz or 3/16oz are my favorites.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I pour my own shaky heads. The 2 types I use are the round head type and the football head. In the round head I make 1/8oz heads with a 4/0 Mustad Ultra point hook. I had to re-work the mold to accept the larger size hooks. In the football heads, I make them with either a 4/0 or 5/0 hook. In smaller bodies of water I use the 1/8oz. In the larger lakes like Salt Fork, I go with the 1/4oz. football heads. I like the football heads a little better because the shape of the head keeps it from rolling over on its side and keeps the worm upright.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BITE ME!!! 




3/32 oz or 3/16oz


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i agree with parma. the 3/16 oz. is my go to all around size. i've tried the ikey heads and the hooks are just way too weak. i straighten them out constantly and have broken a few. the bite me heads have a great gamy hook and the keeper keeps the worms in place well.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Spot removers


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

parasite and spot removers are the two I usually go with.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Whatever is laying in the bottom of my buddys boat. 3,4 and 5/0 for 4",6"and 10"


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Spot Removers are nice, but can become quite expensive. Especially when fishing around rocks! I think they're over 5 bucks for just 3. Bite Me are just under 3 bucks for 4.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the spot removers too they have 2 different models one with a corkscrew to hold your bait and the other has a barb the ones with the barb are cheaper i think 4 bucks 1/4 ounce shaky head with a senko = :B :B :B all day long


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> Spot Removers are nice, but can become quite expensive. Especially when fishing around rocks! I think they're over 5 bucks for just 3. Bite Me are just under 3 bucks for 4.


I've kind of resorted to using spot removers like tungsten weights...only on tournament day!

I'll use Bite Me and Bagley's in other situations.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Spot Removers are nice, but can become quite expensive. Especially when fishing around rocks! I think they're over 5 bucks for just 3. Bite Me are just under 3 bucks for 4.


I really do agree here, but they are the only ones I can catch fish on. I do not like the pro model though, messes up the worm to fast.


----------

